# There a few scallops out there.



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

It was a grind and slow start till the tide started falling. Me and momma got into them then.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

The size looks pretty good on them, how deep where they?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Mmmmmm mmmmmmmm melt the butter !!!!!!!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

There were real big for opening week. A good handful was thumb sized. We left them on a shell for the grill. Once we found them we culled some smaller ones. It's the same ole song and dance at the landing. Heard about 20 people leaving that there is no scallops. Had several people see our bag and tell us they didn't see any scallops. I told them I didn't see any either. This ain't the 1980's anymore. You don't see scallops , you feel scallops . Not 1 scallop on that table was seen. 3 local dudes cleaned up as well. Gotta learn how to grub if your going to pick up scallops!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I forgot it was opening weekend. I should have rode over.


----------

